# Best/Most Trusted Mechanic Shop?



## kyudizky (Aug 5, 2009)

Have lived here long..

Who is the best, most trusted, honest,competivlelypriced outboard mechanic shop close to Perdido Key. I hate to just randomly pick a shop. Needing a little work on my '84 90HP Johnny and possibly minor electrical work.

Appreciate the help!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *X-Shark (9/25/2009)*Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine.


+1


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

+2 on Kenny Mann


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Key Marine


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *metal11 (9/25/2009)*Key Marine




Key Marine did a total Hack job on a customer of mine's boat. 



BUT......After the owner and my customer got together it was found out that since that time Key Marine has Fired that guy.



Still.....It doesn't matter how many school's you have been to.... The owner of the business is responsible for your good or [email protected]#t work.



The owner has since refunded 75% of what he charged my customer.



This was after I reworked everything they did. It was a real mess. 



I do have the pix's.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenny Mann. Owner and mechanic. Emerald Coast Marine.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Dave at Davlor Marine. He's mobile and the Best IMHO!!!! :clap


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Ditto on David/ Davlor Marine. He comes out to you and does a great job at a reasonable price.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *lsucole (9/28/2009)*Ditto on David/ Davlor Marine. He comes out to you and does a great job at a reasonable price.


GREAT PRICE AND SERVICE FROM DAVE!

Jimmy


----------



## jay_2179 (May 1, 2009)

David from Davlor Marine. He just replaced my rusted up Gimbal bearing, Driveshaft & Bellows. Took him less than 4 hours; we were back on the Blackwater this weekend with a smooth running boat. THANKS DAVID!


----------



## FY05CPO (Jun 9, 2009)

Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *metal11 (9/25/2009)*Key Marine




Key Marine?



Where is that?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I spoke with Kenny one time and he guided (helped) me make a decision on the purchase of a boat and that advice was worth several grand in upcoming repairs. One that I did not buy and I would give him my business in a heartbeat. I appreciate that type of unbiased advice. I only know from what I read here on the forum but Davlor has a pretty good rep as well.I have had no dealing with them but from all of the post's I have read he seems to be very good. So whether it is Kenny at EC or Dave at Davlor, I dont think you could go wrong. Good luck and whatever you choose, these guys reps speak for themselves.


----------



## kyudizky (Aug 5, 2009)

I appreciate everyones help. 

I went with David - Davlor Marine. Standup guy and is very flexible, resonable priced. Replaced my trim unit,fixed anoil leak/blown gasket under the powerhead, and did an annual service. Both times I took it to him my boat it was ready when he said it would be with no suprises. 

Highly recommended!!

I appreciate it David!

kyudizky


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Now......Best Parts guy is Nick @ Posner.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Without a doubt hands down 



Kenny at emerald coast marine!!!


----------



## frank B (Aug 24, 2008)

I was looking at a boat I found on CL. I called the owner and he said it was ECM being worked on. He said we could go look at it. The wife and I left Bayou la Batre at 3:30pm got caught by 2 wrecks plus 1 in the tunnel in Mobile. I called Kenny and he said he would wait for us.We got there after 5:00 pm on a friday. He showed us the boat, answered many questions,totally professional. I asked if I could get his mech to take the lug nuts off and lube the studs as I decided to buy the boat. He did not charge even though I offered to pay for it. A week later I picked the boat up from the owners home , went to Walmart and bought new tire and wheels on the way home. Walmart would not put them on until I removed the boat....I put them on in the parking lot. I would have had a major time if Kenny had not broke them loose and lubed them up. The owner of the boat(a PFF member) and Kenny were dead on the condition of the boat. My wife and I were total satisfied with our experience. Thanks Kenny.







Frank


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Can someone PM me Dave's contact information? thanks


----------



## mstng (Dec 20, 2009)

Check your PM for Dave's info (davlor marine) He has a website and is mobile. He has everything needed to do simple maintenance work to a complete rebuild if needed.



I just re-registered as it has been years and I couldn't find my old login and I did this just to add my positive experience with him.



Thought my engine was toast but he had it up and running in a few hours 2 days ago. Honest, knowledgeable and fairly priced. Probably couldn't go wrong with either He or the other one that has been recommended here. 



Thank you very much Dave


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks X-shark! merry xmas! Have a great new year!


----------



## dolfan29 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave at davlor marine. Have been very pleased with the work. He also has a guy that works with him some named Tim, who does very good electrical work. If anyone has Tim's contact info would youemailme with it? I have seemed to misplaced it. 

Thanks


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

You have mail..... pm'd you Tim's info.


----------

